

Show HN: FairyPreview, fast previewing of minimized urls from other android apps - babebridou
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.fairyteller.linkpreview

======
babebridou
This is an app that I actually created in 2007, used every day ever since, and
(finally!) decided to put on the market for free.

